# The kids want an indoor/outdoor cat tree



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Last night I dragged on of their cat trees out to the corner of the pool enclosure and it was a BIG hit. There were kitty smiles and a battle for the top spot so they could look down on the world outside the screen cage.

I need this now.


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

What I used on my screened in and lattace covered patio. Winter version.
1 used dining table
2 salvaged cheap cat trees, one with spring tension pole at the top
1 large tarp used as tee pee material
1 homemade wooden stand
1 box of long sheet rock screws
1 electric heater, 2 breakers and control dial

All beside an Armarkat tree, once inside.

Dining table is the base, under it are insulated shelters and an electric heater for those extra cold nights down to the single digits. On top of it are two rubbermaid double insulated shelters and pieces of cat tee parts with spring loaded brace at the top against the ceiling. Around it all is the tarp for wind blocking and heater heat retention. Toasty inside the teepee.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I've already looked at any makeshift materials I have and decided against that approach. If you saw any of my grammer school art projects you'd understand why I should never try to put anything together myself.

Draping towels over some beach chairs pushed my construction skills to the limit.


----------

